# just killin time



## its josh helms

got bored and fished 17th inlet and caught a fish i have never seen a "sea robin" very strange looking does anyone know about this thing?:blink:


----------



## jaster

Caught one over at pickens last weekend too.


----------



## Ozeanjager

*sea robin*

bottom dweller like lizard fish.... every where poisn fin barbs .... no value not even as bait.


----------



## msujmccorm

I've heard of people cutting out the "belly" and using strips for flounder bait. I haven't tried it but this guy swore it works.


----------

